

Being Google - abdophoto
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2013/03/26/Googleversary

======
jholman
Hear, hear.

People make hilarious claims about how Google has "gone evil". Hilarious. And
often, backed up by completely delusional models of how law enforcement works,
or how Google engineering works, etc. You're not a happy user, fine, that's a
reasonable stance, but to say that that makes Google Evil is, in almost every
case, insane.

On the other hand, I really agree that

> _The interesting question isn’t “Is Google evil?” (answer: not particularly)
> but “What’s the downside if Google suddenly becomes evil?_

